# Turtles & tortoises inc.



## Cherbear (Mar 26, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about this company? I was supposed to have a tortoise delivered to me this past Wed. After not receiving anything I emailed and asked where it was at. They finally emailed that night and said they had a power outage and all of the shipments were delayed. They asked me for a number so that we could arrange anyother day, but that is the last that I've heard from them. I've called and left messages, but still no calls. And when you do call no one ever answers, just answer machines. I just would like to know what's going on. 

Anyone ever use this company or know anything about them? Turtles & Tortoise Inc. from Florida.


----------



## FLVenom (Mar 26, 2011)

Cherbear said:


> Does anyone know anything about this company? I was supposed to have a tortoise delivered to me this past Wed. After not receiving anything I emailed and asked where it was at. They finally emailed that night and said they had a power outage and all of the shipments were delayed. They asked me for a number so that we could arrange anyother day, but that is the last that I've heard from them. I've called and left messages, but still no calls. And when you do call no one ever answers, just answer machines. I just would like to know what's going on.
> 
> Anyone ever use this company or know anything about them? Turtles & Tortoise Inc. from Florida.



I've dealt with Jay at Turtles and Tortoises quite a few times. Every animal was 100% flawless and each transaction went 100% smoothly. Jay's a good guy, it could just be some unfortunate series of events that set them back. Maybe try emailing again.


----------



## Cherbear (Mar 26, 2011)

Good, I was hoping someone would say that. I was just getting worried when I haven't heard from them. A phone call or email would be great. I'll keep trying. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 26, 2011)

I know Jay as well ... and he has always been professional and fair . I would stay in contact with him ....and all should work out.

JD~


----------



## yagyujubei (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm sorry, but there is never any excuse to not let the customer know what's going on. The time it takes to send a quick email is never wasted. To wait for a shipment which never arrives, and then have to initiate contact? Just bad business. I'm sure all will work out just fine, but...I'm just saying.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 26, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> I'm sorry, but there is never any excuse to not let the customer know what's going on. The time it takes to send a quick email is never wasted. To wait for a shipment which never arrives, and then have to initiate contact? Just bad business. I'm sure all will work out just fine, but...I'm just saying.




I agree, just bad business. They should have intiated the call and informed the customer of the circumstances. I have also found that some good people just are not good business people.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 26, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> I'm sorry, but there is never any excuse to not let the customer know what's going on. The time it takes to send a quick email is never wasted. To wait for a shipment which never arrives, and then have to initiate contact? Just bad business. I'm sure all will work out just fine, but...I'm just saying.



I have to agree here. Especially since the OP has already paid for the animal and was expecting shipment on a certain day. They should have gone out of their way to let this customer know what was happening.


----------



## Cherbear (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, hopefully I'll hear something from them on Monday.


----------



## Cherbear (Mar 27, 2011)

Update!! He called and spoke with my husband this evening. He said he was very sorry for the delay. It was abnormal due to the power outage that they had. I'll be receiving it on Wed. I'll post pics when I get her. [/i]


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 27, 2011)

Great, maybe it is just bad circumstances and all was honest. Just three days away.


----------



## DocNezzy (Mar 27, 2011)

Great. Hope it works out for you. Hang in there. The suspense must be torture!


----------



## kbaker (Mar 28, 2011)

My experience with Jay has been less than good. When it comes to keeping in contact, he is horrible with very late replies. I have recieved pictures of actual tortoises for sale from him and they don't even come close to what he advertises. And when I have talked to him on the phone, he is full of excuses - the animals are not here, but I will be going to the farm Tuesday and I will see what I have and take pictures...Friday rolls around and Jay never got pictures or made it to the 'farm'. Like I believe he makes a good living selling reptiles and he does not have to be involved with taking care of all those turtles and tortoises.

Sorry, but I have heard some good comments in the past about Jay, but it's always like it's not the same person when I deal with him.

Maybe some are fooled by his enchanting accent?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 28, 2011)

kbaker said:


> My experience with Jay has been less than good. When it comes to keeping in contact, he is horrible with very late replies. I have recieved pictures of actual tortoises for sale from him and they don't even come close to what he advertises. And when I have talked to him on the phone, he is full of excuses - the animals are not here, but I will be going to the farm Tuesday and I will see what I have and take pictures...Friday rolls around and Jay never got pictures or made it to the 'farm'. Like I believe he makes a good living selling reptiles and he does not have to be involved with taking care of all those turtles and tortoises.
> 
> Sorry, but I have heard some good comments in the past about Jay, but it's always like it's not the same person when I deal with him.
> 
> Maybe some are fooled by his enchanting accent?



What could be going on is what I see some do with me and It really bothers me. Someone will ask about an aldabra and I will send them exact pictures and they will post my pictures and advertise that tortoise for sale and not even have it. When they sell it, they will call and say they want to pick it up then. Basically, alot of these retailers advertise animals and go pick one up when they get an order/sale. Right or wrong, I do not like it being a provider, seems wrong. On several times I have already sold the animal when they want it. I think alot of retailers do not want to have a large inventory due to possible loss and the unknown economy. Just do what I do, do not do business with them anymore, simple! However, I have more customers than I can provide and that makes it easy for me to have that attitude. Supply and demand!


----------



## jeffbens0n (Mar 28, 2011)

Greg, you must be selling at pretty decent prices if people can afford to do that and still make a profit...


----------



## Cherbear (Mar 28, 2011)

It was not my intention to start a bashing thread about this or any company. I really just wanted to make sure they were a legit company because I had never dealt with them before. Everything is staightened out and I will be receiving the tort this week.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 28, 2011)

jeffbens0n said:


> Greg, you must be selling at pretty decent prices if people can afford to do that and still make a profit...



I think so, we have decided to keep it mostly wholesale from now on and to those that have been customers before. We will sell to others if they contact me and I will add them to the list. What happens, like this year, we have more customers than hatchlings and it makes things challenging.


----------



## yagyujubei (Mar 30, 2011)

Well. whad'ja get?


----------



## B K (Mar 30, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> jeffbens0n said:
> 
> 
> > Greg, you must be selling at pretty decent prices if people can afford to do that and still make a profit...
> ...



Greg do you have a waiting list?


----------



## Cherbear (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, she arrived today!! She looks really good. I'm not feeling the best today so I'll post pics tomorrow. Look for them in the pancake section!!


----------



## B K (Mar 30, 2011)

Thats Great!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 30, 2011)

Cherbear said:


> Well, she arrived today!! She looks really good. I'm not feeling the best today so I'll post pics tomorrow. Look for them in the pancake section!!
> [/quote
> 
> That is great!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 30, 2011)

B K said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > jeffbens0n said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## B K (Mar 30, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> B K said:
> 
> 
> > ALDABRAMAN said:
> ...



Can I get on your list when will you have more?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 30, 2011)

B K said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > B K said:
> ...



Send me an E-mail.


----------

